# Brush Guard



## deerhunter75 (Oct 26, 2004)

I am looking for a Brush Guard for my truck so far they run about $799.00 does anybody know of a cheaper place that sells them.  I live on the southside of Atlanta.

Deerhunter75


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 27, 2004)

Try JC Whitney.  I bought a cheap one for my Son's truck for under 150 bucks.


----------



## nevamiss270 (Oct 27, 2004)

What kind of truck and what kind of brushguard?  www.rockymountainsusp.com has pretty good deals on some knockdown brushguards - i had 1 on my ranger and it is good stuff.  If you want to mount a winch your prob gonna pay alot more


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 28, 2004)

Try agrisupply or any of the online places.  799 seems real high to me.  I looked at one yesterday for 350 at a local shop.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your replies.  I have a 04.5 Dodge 2500  4x4 Diesel.  I plan on putting some  fog lights on so I can see better.

Deerhunter75


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 29, 2004)

Here's a link to the Westin Website.  I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, though I really like the looks of the Bull Bar by Westin.  It can be had for $406.74 at a shop near me plus $30.00 for installation.

http://www.westinautomotive.com/


----------

